# Identify this bird and help me find it's owner?



## Umbongo (11 June 2015)

Hello!

This bird was brought in to me tonight but we don't have much idea about what species it is or how to find out who it belongs too. We think it is possibly some type of parakeet? Possibly a ring neck? It sounds like a parakeet anyway!












Has a purple band on its right leg which says: NB15    K901     8

Has eaten some bird seed, was ravenous and is now asleep on a perch.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## suffolkmare (11 June 2015)

No idea really, but looks about lovebird size? I googled "uk parakeet club" and this link might be useful?
http://www.theparrotclub.co.uk/forum/25-lost-birds/
Hope little chap is ok and can be returned to a caring owner, please let us know!


----------



## suffolkmare (11 June 2015)

Just to add, make sure it has access to fresh water and maybe even dropper some water  (clean eye dropper or small syringe) into it's beak as real chance of dehydration if it's been lost for a while. Good luck!


----------



## flurrydor (11 June 2015)

No idea about breed, but I think the 15 means it was hatched this year....so it's only a babe.


----------



## flurrydor (11 June 2015)

Could it be an Indian Ring Necked Parakeet?


----------



## Umbongo (12 June 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. Yes he is a white indian ring necked parakeet and we have found his owner!
Put a post on facebook which was shared around. He was found 40 doors down from his owner, is only 2 months old and unable to fly yet.
He was very lucky as he was missing for 24 hours, and there are a lot of urban foxes and cats around here!


----------

